# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  آزمون تغییر رشته

## miss.Mokhtari

سلام بر شما , من دانش آموز دوم ریاضی هستم به زودی  قراره آزمون تغییر رشته (زیست) رو بدم و برم تجربی اما با توجهه اینکه مشاور مدرسمون نمیدونه می خواستم از شما بپرسم نمره ی آمارم واسه سوم حساب میشه یا سوم دوباره باید امتحان آمار بدم و سر کلاساش برم....؟! ممنون میشم جواب بدین...  :22:

----------


## afshar

> سلام بر شما , من دانش آموز دوم ریاضی هستم به زودی  قراره آزمون تغییر رشته (زیست) رو بدم و برم تجربی اما با توجهه اینکه مشاور مدرسمون نمیدونه می خواستم از شما بپرسم نمره ی آمارم واسه سوم حساب میشه یا سوم دوباره باید امتحان آمار بدم و سر کلاساش برم....؟! ممنون میشم جواب بدین...


سلام . شما داوطلب ریاضی به حساب میاد و آمار رو در سال دوم خوندین و پاس شده . پس از اون جهت مشکلی نیست . اما رفتن به کلاسش که فکر می کنم 2 ساعت بیشتر هم در هفته نباشه مشکلی نداره

----------

